# The new DNA - DNA75-C



## Rob Fisher (16/4/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (16/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


>



I'm afraid to go to to the next video. This is mind blowing. In a good way!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (16/4/17)

Anybody want to do a small breakdown of the chip without having to watch the video?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/17)

Colour screen, three buttons (up down and select), everything can be changed on the mod (and escribe if you want to), it also comes with a THEME designer so you can change everything if you want to from colours to pics to gauges and text size... pretty much everything!

All round chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## andro (16/4/17)

I love dna mods .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/17)

Also interesting to hear Brandon from Evolv say it's probably better to use on board charging on thier newer DNA devices than most battery chargers... especially the balanced devices with multiple batteries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## William Vermaak (16/4/17)

It is very interesting. I've seen the same thing on the Predator 288. Wan't to take it and my charger apart to see why, but I don't want to risk not having it back together in time for a hard day's graft.

Setting the stage: Batteries have been married from day one. Charged in the same charger etc.

Here's what I've seen so far: When batteries are fully charged over night and you put them in, battery 1 shows one bar short of full. Next cycle switch them around in the charger same thing. Next cycle charge them in the mod and both shows full.

I'll start a new thread when I've got enough backups so I can take the Predator apart.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel (17/4/17)

Theme designer is going to bring some interesting customisation to the device from the device without escribe. The idea is that people who do not want to tinker will still be able to download themes to achieve certain custom settings build into the themes. Anything you can do in escribe can be put into a theme and changed at will if the theme allows it. The mod manufacturers will probably create custom themes for their DNA mods but also joe public will make and share their own themes. It could be pretty design type themes or more tech tinker type themes. You will even be able to see a device analysis graph like in escribe straight in the mod. Going to help to optimize TC vaping which is awesome. Adjusting your custom curves can be done on the mod itself if the theme allows. 
Still no Bluetooth yet but it might already be there. There is definitely more still coming in the near future as the question was asked but the specifics was eluded.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/4/17)

William Vermaak said:


> It is very interesting. I've seen the same thing on the Predator 288. Wan't to take it and my charger apart to see why, but I don't want to risk not having it back together in time for a hard day's graft.
> 
> Setting the stage: Batteries have been married from day one. Charged in the same charger etc.
> 
> ...



No need to invalidate a warranty to to try and fix something that isn't broken.
I have seen that the Predator's voltage measurement for the batteries are not very accurate. This likely leads to one being discharged more than the other during normal use.
As a test, switch it off, and then press and hold fire and left together to display the voltages. Swap the batteries around and do the same, and you'll notice that the voltages are now different again for both of the batteries.
I'm hoping they would fix this in a future firmware update.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Soprono (25/4/17)

And Demo video, pretty Much the same as above by Rob but non the less another insight. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (26/4/17)

Soprono said:


> And Demo video, pretty Much the same as above by Rob but non the less another insight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You saw this coming,but one must pay rising prices for something that should have been like this all along.An example of how they rush this stuff out to rake in the cash.In other words we pay for the privilege of beta testing their stuff and for the most part are happy to do so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (26/4/17)

kev mac said:


> You saw this coming,but one must pay rising prices for something that should have been like this all along.An example of how they rush this stuff out to rake in the cash.In other words we pay for the privilege of beta testing their stuff and for the most part are happy to do so.


Hi @kev mac, agree with the rising prices but not the perception that this next development should have been available earlier. In fact the customization scope as was before this was already pretty daunting for someone new to DNA's, this next level may in fact scare many people away from these boards as it could be an overload of freedom of choice. Luckily they did recognize this threat and therefore made provision for "use as is" users as well.

My perception is that they have made very good use of user feedback and applied this knowledge very efficiently and effectively in evolving (no pun) their product at an appropriate point in time.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soprono (26/4/17)

Still think they should have gone for a higher output chip, will prop skip the 75 and wait for a 200/250 chip, should have any/if so problems and frustrations worked out by then.


----------



## crack2483 (26/4/17)

http://www.hcigar.com/index.php/Product/view/id/756.html#.WQBix1BBvqA







Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Raindance (26/4/17)

Just watched the second video in Robs posts. Two things struck me, 1) its perfectly ok to charge onboard the DNA250. 2) The employ 22 people and six engineers. Are we not people to? If you cut me, do I not bleed?

This new board is however totally awesome. FOMO in the worst degree!

Regards


----------



## kev mac (26/4/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi @kev mac, agree with the rising prices but not the perception that this next development should have been available earlier. In fact the customization scope as was before this was already pretty daunting for someone new to DNA's, this next level may in fact scare many people away from these boards as it could be an overload of freedom of choice. Luckily they did recognize this threat and therefore made provision for "use as is" users as well.
> 
> My perception is that they have made very good use of user feedback and applied this knowledge very efficiently and effectively in evolving (no pun) their product at an appropriate point in time.
> 
> Regards


Hi @Raindance ,The point IMO is how after buying that "perfect"mod that we've been salivating over,and a month later an improved version suddenly enters the market and now your's loses some of it's luster.Perhaps I'm a bit naive to expect a modicum of integrity in business. I have asked the question why are new versions of mods appear so quickly and the answer was a resounding"the Benjamin's".


----------



## Raindance (26/4/17)

kev mac said:


> Hi @Raindance ,The point IMO is how after buying that "perfect"mod that we've been salivating over,and a month later an improved version suddenly enters the market and now your's loses some of it's luster.Perhaps I'm a bit naive to expect a modicum of integrity in business. I have asked the question why are new versions of mods appear so quickly and the answer was a resounding"the Benjamin's".


@kev mac, Know exactly what you mean. I drooled over a Therion for about +/- a year (feels even longer) before I finally realized all my "consolation" buys are not going to do it an I have to buy the real thing. So January I took the plunge... and now this! Still love my Therion though and I have sworn that in 2017 I will not buy any new mods, so there is that too.

There is also that new technology evolves and as with all electronics, today's latest and greatest is tomorrow's shabby beta version of the latest and greatest at that point in time. We have no choice but to move one step at a time as there is no fast forward button on progress. Its a bit like steeping a juice. Wish we could speed it up, and many have tried, but until we master time travel, letting the chain reaction of events as they play out over time do their thing is the name of the game.

Regards


----------



## gdigitel (26/4/17)

The pleasures in life come not from the destination but the journey.
As far as I understood from the movie this dna75c has been in development for quite some time now. As long as the physical electronic circuitry holds, the software will be upgradable and any bugs can be eliminated quite easily.


----------



## kev mac (27/4/17)

Raindance said:


> @kev mac, Know exactly what you mean. I drooled over a Therion for about +/- a year (feels even longer) before I finally realized all my "consolation" buys are not going to do it an I have to buy the real thing. So January I took the plunge... and now this! Still love my Therion though and I have sworn that in 2017 I will not buy any new mods, so there is that too.
> 
> There is also that new technology evolves and as with all electronics, today's latest and greatest is tomorrow's shabby beta version of the latest and greatest at that point in time. We have no choice but to move one step at a time as there is no fast forward button on progress. Its a bit like steeping a juice. Wish we could speed it up, and many have tried, but until we master time travel, letting the chain reaction of events as they play out over time do their thing is the name of the game.
> 
> Regards


I have also promised myself to no avail that this is my last mod. I say this as I have just finished opening my latest"fail"in the promise Dept.That said I always find justification in one form or another,this time it is an "obsolete"Triad DNA 200 that Gearbest sold for $87.00usd to clear the way for the slew of upgraded models available since. I also have a VooPoo Drag on presale and a Modfather RTA and accessories,but these are the last orders really!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Greyz (27/4/17)

kev mac said:


> I have also promised myself to no avail that this is my last mod. I say this as I have just finished opening my latest"fail"in the promise Dept.That said I always find justification in one form or another,this time it is an "obsolete"Triad DNA 200 that Gearbest sold for $87.00usd to clear the way for the slew of upgraded models available since. I also have a VooPoo Drag on presale and a Modfather RTA and accessories,*but these are the last orders really!*



If I had a Dollar for everytime I've said that...


----------



## kimbo (27/4/17)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soprono (27/4/17)

There was a thread for the 75c already, not far from the top  

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-new-dna-dna75-c.t36596/#post-527764


----------



## Hakhan (30/4/17)

Explains the increase of the DNA devices in the classifieds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

